# When is your halloween party for 2014?!?!



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

The Saturday before Halloween, every year! So the 25th!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> The Saturday before Halloween, every year! So the 25th!


Same here. I'm really looking forward to 2015 so we can actually have our party on Halloween night.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah! darn weddings!!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Chewbacca said:


> Same here. I'm really looking forward to 2015 so we can actually have our party on Halloween night.


This is actually our last year, we're taking a break so we're really trying to turn this years party out :-/

BUT 2015 we are planning to spend in Salem for Halloween and go to one of the parties there so hopefully it'll be truly magical. :-D


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We just decided on October 18th. There are a couple things going on the 25th for us so that was eliminated quick.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> This is actually our last year, we're taking a break so we're really trying to turn this years party out :-/
> 
> BUT 2015 we are planning to spend in Salem for Halloween and go to one of the parties there so hopefully it'll be truly magical. :-D



oh my goodness what a dream!!!! It is on my bucket list!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Like many of the members here, my annual party is usually the weekend before Halloween; however, there is a lot going on that weekend. I had a friend suggest I hold it on Saturday 11/1 (since Halloween proper will be Friday) and call it "October 32nd". I like the idea of keeping the celebrating going on 11/1 and will put a spin on my haunted carnival/freak show by combining with a message of the Twilight Zone on 10/32.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Last year we had our party on November 1st. I'd really like to do it on the 25th this year because having the party on a Friday after work was really stressful with all the last minute things, but my people are being strangely resistant. I don't think they appreciate that if you have your party the weekend before Halloween, you can have TWO Halloweens!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I usually have mine the Saturday night before Halloween but this year some dear friends (and the official photographers!) will be out of town that weekend so I'm doing it on 10/18. I've been very lucky the past years that it was cool enough toward the end of the month to have a fire in the back yard. The middle of the month is dicey in this regard so I may do one of those smoking cauldrons instead.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Same here no party this year but next year 2015 is my 50th Birthday on 10-29 so it will be my biggest party ever for now I'm having fun shopping and reading HF


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

We'll have ours on Saturday the 25th also. We don't ever have it on Halloween - even if it lands on a Saturday because it conflicts with TOTs. And even though my kids recently outgrew that phase, many of our guests have young children and might feel torn and have to choose. We don't want that! So it is ALWAYS the Saturday before. I will leave up most of the decorations and have a smaller party for my 13 year old son and friends on Halloween night. 2 Parties - YAY!!! 
P.S. I really am trying to enjoy summer, but keep finding myself daydreaming about October.... Is that wrong??? lol


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

The weekend before Halloween seems like the most popular and is when we have our's, although it would be acceptable this year to have it on November 1st (All Hallow's Day). In the past, we've thrown around the notion of having it earlier but as Bewitching mentioned, people don't seem too receptive of the idea--too early for the common folk! 

Chewy--also looking forward to next year...I'm going to have to work extra hard to top this year!

Kenneth--It's so cool that you're going to Salem!! I'm sooooo envious! 

Frogkid--love the Twilight Zone idea!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Our party is the night before Halloween, every year. I do a test run in my cemetery that night so everyone gets to see it it action and I can make certain the fog machines won't let me down. lol This coming year I am going to be making lasagna.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Like many of the members here, my annual party is usually the weekend before Halloween; however, there is a lot going on that weekend. I had a friend suggest I hold it on Saturday 11/1 (since Halloween proper will be Friday) and call it "October 32nd". I like the idea of keeping the celebrating going on 11/1 and will put a spin on my haunted carnival/freak show by combining with a message of the Twilight Zone on 10/32.



Frogkid how have your nov 1st parties been in the past? I'm down to oct 31st or nov 1. Do you have a good turn out with people going and celebrating the night before?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> Frogkid how have your nov 1st parties been in the past? I'm down to oct 31st or nov 1. Do you have a good turn out with people going and celebrating the night before?


Hey Bewitching, actually this is the first year I'll be having my annual party the day after halloween. Mine are usually the weekend before the actual day so that it doesn't conflict with the TOTs and the things that my guests like to do with their children on that day. My event is adult only to give them a break and let their creativity run wild without the restraint of a "G" rated setting (actual spooky stuff, adult beverages, etc.).

I'll be sure to report back on how it went, but everyone that I've heard from is really excited to keep celebrating into the Saturday after Halloween since the actual holiday is Friday.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Bewitching, actually this is the first year I'll be having my annual party the day after halloween. Mine are usually the weekend before the actual day so that it doesn't conflict with the TOTs and the things that my guests like to do with their children on that day. My event is adult only to give them a break and let their creativity run wild without the restraint of a "G" rated setting (actual spooky stuff, adult beverages, etc.).
> 
> I'll be sure to report back on how it went, but everyone that I've heard from is really excited to keep celebrating into the Saturday after Halloween since the actual holiday is Friday.


ohh ok sorry about that lol. Mine is adult only too and I just don't want a lot of guests being tired from work, in a bind with other Halloween night activities with their kids and such. I'm just hoping everyone isn't too tired (hung over) from the night before. With all the hard work I'd be sad!!! lol


----------



## eresh (Jul 20, 2014)

always have it before Halloween! Ours will be the 25th. We always have to outdo the previous year. I have already started making decorations!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

November 1st here. normally doing it a week before, but we have a school holliday here than and a lot of people take a vacation around that time and won't be here for the party...


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Chewbacca said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > The Saturday before Halloween, every year! So the 25th!
> ...


Same here and so excited to have it on Halloween night next year!! Will have ToTs and my party should be tons of fun


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

chocolatemice said:


> Last year we had our party on November 1st. I'd really like to do it on the 25th this year because having the party on a Friday after work was really stressful with all the last minute things, but my people are being strangely resistant. I don't think they appreciate that if you have your party the weekend before Halloween, you can have TWO Halloweens!


I did a party once on a Friday night and trying to get everything done after work all week and then having to rush to do last minute things after work that Friday was way too much. I normally have a friend come from out of town and spend the weekend and help with last minute things but she having a baby this September and won't be able to spend the weekend so I'm loosing my last minute helper :/ on the plus side I think I have my parents and sisters fully behind the party every year now and should be able to rope them in for help, only took 5 years lol.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

November 1! Hopefully it will be fine being the day after Halloween!


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ours will be the Saturday before Halloween


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ours is the Last Saturday in October. Was that way in Ohio and then 2 yrs not being able to have one, we'll be having our first annual Halloween bash in our new home in Florida! So excited, but lots to do. The house in Ohio was set for the party, lighting where we needed it, hooks in teh ceiling, etc. The new house needs all of that done. We're getting there!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Probably Oct 11. Too many football games, band competitions. The boys highschool has a big game on Oct 31st.


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

We will be doing ours on the 25 of October. So that way we don't have any conflicts with other TOT plans.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I'm helping plan and host a fundraiser the Sunday before Halloween, so that weekend will be too busy for us to party. So, we decided to hand out candy to TOTs from 7-9, and then start the adult party. Plus, since the big day is on a Friday this year, we wanted to give friends with kids a chance to come.


----------



## Jennloella (Feb 27, 2012)

we also do our party the saturday before halloween every year. Our friends would never invite us to anything this weekend, our friends would also never plan anything else at this time hahahah. 13 years running, friends and family come from as far as Washington (we're in cali)


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I hear ya! our friends don't make any plans that get in the way of our annual party, Usually its the weekend before Halloween weekend but weddings are a happenin.....I just have to decide either fri the 31st or nov 1. I just can not decide!!!! the torture!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

scheibla said:


> November 1! Hopefully it will be fine being the day after Halloween!


Scheibla, have you had a November Halloween party before? or will it be your first?


----------



## Jennloella (Feb 27, 2012)

For some reason I'd feel weird doing it after Halloween...but on Halloween you'd be dealing with trick or treaters while hosting. I have small kids too that want to go out so I'd have to schedule that in, it would be a hard decision!


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

We too are having our annual party on Saturday, October 25. Can't wait until next year though!!!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Still trying to decide between the 25th or Nov 1st. Never done one in November before...I'm a bit apprehensive. We normally do the Saturday before. 
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Shayna Ryan-Box (Jun 26, 2014)

We are having ours the 25th as well! I am starting the planning process after my daughters birthday this weekend!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

The 25th this year. We tried the Saturday after Halloween last year, with very poor turnout, but I actually attribute that to the late notice & the Facebook-only invites. We always have better results when we a) give notice & b) mail invitations.

We had a "Halloween" party in August a few years ago for my birthday & people were almost as into it as in the fall, so I don't see why having it earlier in October (or in November) should be a big deal.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too like mailing or hand delivering my invitations. FB event is ok, but with the actual invitation, they can stick it on the frig to remind them. 

This is our invitation for this year. Made the invitation to look like a lab coat. Mad Scientist is our invite & our costumes theme & a new room additon to the party. Different rooms are decorated as different shops or things.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Having ours on the 18th this year. It's about the only Saturday that works that month. I have 2 weddings in October!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

We are throwing this years party on November the 1st, it was down to how many people had other stuff going on the weekend before. Can't wait, just hope we get a dry one so i can utilise some outdoor space for my Zombies 
I've been getting some stick as i have already sent my Facebook invites and must admit with not the greatest response LOL (oh well its their loss)


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We have had our party on Halloween night before but the young parents take their children 'Trick or Treating' or to their young kids party. If our party included children, then that would be a different story, I think. But ours is an Adult party. So we are doing the 18th of October.


----------



## elisabetta (Aug 28, 2013)

Our first party last year was a huge success and my boyfriend proposed! So wonderful to have all our friends and family around to drink champagne immediately after, in costumes, haha. This year I am having it halloween night around 830-9. Any TOTers can be passed candy by whoever is closest to the door. Majority of our friends aren't parents and those who are can come a bit later. I asked around and majority of my intended guests really wanted it on proper Halloween as they usually don't do much so I hope to have the same turnout as last.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine will be Saturday October 18th this year, because the following weekend is the Vampire Ball here in Austin, so I need to do that! Usually don't have it Halloween weekend since people make other plans usually.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

musicL1 said:


> Still trying to decide between the 25th or Nov 1st. Never done one in November before...I'm a bit apprehensive. We normally do the Saturday before.
> Decisions, decisions!


I hear ya! I wish the 25th was avail for us! but since it is not we have decided nov 1. I saw someone on here talk about calling it the 32nd of October, that'd be fun! since bars and such will still be celebrating Halloween wknd we went with sat. our guests helped us decide. They said w.e day we decide they will be there! they know to plan around our party. which made me feel nice !!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

October gets so busy for me and my girlfriend with both our kids' birthdays a week apart. I put it to a vote with my friends and we are having the party on Nov. 1 this year. It's a bummer to not have it in October, but it's a great excuse to keep celebrating after the official holiday is over. And I will get to do whatever I want on Halloween!


----------



## wickitwayz (Aug 14, 2010)

Chewbacca said:


> Same here. I'm really looking forward to 2015 so we can actually have our party on Halloween night.


I would love to have my party "ON" Halloween, but have too many guests with ToT'er aged kids. They'd not show up .....


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

BewitchingHalloween said:


> I hear ya! I wish the 25th was avail for us! but since it is not we have decided nov 1. I saw someone on here talk about calling it the 32nd of October, that'd be fun! since bars and such will still be celebrating Halloween wknd we went with sat. our guests helped us decide. They said w.e day we decide they will be there! they know to plan around our party. which made me feel nice !!


Good choice, Bewitching. That was me who made the comment about referring to it as Oct. 32nd and glad you thought it was humorous, too. We had the same reactions from our friends about the annual party and it does make you feel so good. Save the dates have gone out and next step may be a mysterious back story as part of the theme. Hope your October 32nd event is a huge success!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

fanboy said:


> October gets so busy for me and my girlfriend with both our kids' birthdays a week apart. I put it to a vote with my friends and we are having the party on Nov. 1 this year. It's a bummer to not have it in October, but it's a great excuse to keep celebrating after the official holiday is over. And I will get to do whatever I want on Halloween!


Totally agree, man! With all of that going on in October for you and your family, looks like November 1 is a blessing for your calendar


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Good choice, Bewitching. That was me who made the comment about referring to it as Oct. 32nd and glad you thought it was humorous, too. We had the same reactions from our friends about the annual party and it does make you feel so good. Save the dates have gone out and next step may be a mysterious back story as part of the theme. Hope your October 32nd event is a huge success!


 yeah it was!!! keep me posted on yours!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Totally agree, man! With all of that going on in October for you and your family, looks like November 1 is a blessing for your calendar


yeah!!!!!!


----------

